# Yugioh the Abridged Series



## Defiance (Apr 5, 2008)

Please do not tell me I am the only one here who watches YGO: Abridged!  LittleKuriboh is so awesome!

So, anyone else here watch it?


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 5, 2008)

of course i watch it.
It's Super Special Awesome!


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 5, 2008)

To add to the title: WINS


----------



## Riku Akiyama (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, I as well Love Yugioh Gaiden, I haven't finished it yet, Can't seem to find eps 25-27


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 5, 2008)

Riku Akiyama said:
			
		

> Yes, I as well Love Yugioh Gaiden, I haven't finished it yet, Can't seem to find eps 25-27


you can go to the  feed and grab em from there...
http://feeds.feedburner.com/ygotas


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 5, 2008)

Or...? Just give the the website and not make it so hard on him.
http://www.yugiohtheabridgedseries.com/episodes/


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 5, 2008)

^ 
that shirt is made of win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LittleKuriboh ROCKS!


----------



## Private|Par (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent series... In America!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was laughing so hard on that episode. LittleKuriboh is a genius. I love Zork and Pals. "Who's that crazy kook destroying the world, that's Zork! Zork and Pals..."


----------



## Defiance (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol, check the official page, they have a new episode...  Featuring Zorc and Pal!


----------



## Artheido (Apr 5, 2008)

I just got reminded that I wasted 30mins watching Yu-Gi-Oh 5D's yesterday


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 7, 2008)

I love the series! They're super special awesome, in America!

The Zork and pals were pretty funny, but wasn't too funny. Oh well, I got a few good laughs anyway.

PS:
Some guy 1: Tim! They've got you're wife!
Some guy 2: But I'm not married!
Some guy 1 : You are now! To America!


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 8, 2008)

The America parts were the best!


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 8, 2008)

"Who would've thought that a child could win at a children's card game?!!?!"


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 8, 2008)

SCREW THE MONEY, I HAVE RULES.........


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 8, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> SCREW THE MONEY, I HAVE RULES.........


oh wait let me try that again


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 9, 2008)

whatehell?
SO there is a third Yu-Gi-Oh! generation?


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 9, 2008)

Nah, it's just a fun fan-spinoff.

I haven't watched the series for a long time...probably since the introduction of the dice guy.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 9, 2008)

Deadmon said:
			
		

> Nah, it's just a fun fan-spinoff.
> 
> I haven't watched the series for a long time...probably since the introduction of the dice guy.



IMO the dice game is a lot more strategic than the card game itself.


----------



## Defiance (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2008)

My fave episode is 27, I couldn't stop laughing at all during it


----------



## Kiok (May 6, 2008)

Your mother plays cards game in hell.


----------



## pasc (May 6, 2008)

Thx you guys for reminding me of this, I love this series. abridged go !


----------



## Defiance (Jun 11, 2008)

Episode 29 just came out!  It's one of the funnier ones!


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 12, 2008)

The Abridged Movie was awesome! 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Earth explodes*
> Zork: YES! I finally destroyed the world!
> Yami Bakura: What are you going to do now?
> Zork: I'm going to Disney World!



Episode 27 had a Rickroll, hilarious.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 12, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> The Abridged Movie was *super special* awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd

Also, the newest ep was ok. Not the best one, but not the worst.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 12, 2008)

There's a new episode out!  I'm going to wait to watch it though, 'cause I like watching them with other people.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 12, 2008)

The new ep was hilarious!!!!!

And I have a high standard for comedy.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 24, 2008)

There's another new episode out!  But it wasn't as funny as it usually was...


----------



## apb407 (Aug 25, 2008)

eh h latest crapsule monsters is out i really didnt like it the beginning was funny but then it was sorta stupid i still love the abridged series though my god i re watch an episode almost everyday and my friends and i love it


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 25, 2008)

The new ep was funny, as usual. I lol'd at the pokemon jokes.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 27, 2008)

used to watch it but now when I watch I'm like


----------



## Defiance (Sep 2, 2008)

Bandit Kieth - United States of America


----------



## DrYHeLL (Sep 3, 2008)

A few pals and I got together and made our own based off of a later season. We're still learning, but we believe we are getting better. Now that schools back it may be harder to release them as often but we'll try. This is our first one, however our real first one was a crappy attempt so this is really a remake of the first one.



If you liked the first one check out our channel here for more:   http://www.youtube.com/user/puddleths


----------



## Jundeezy (Sep 3, 2008)

"Wait a minute, I am injured and you are going to steal my deck and play cards with your arch rival?"


----------



## flamesmaster (Sep 3, 2008)

I watched this way back man right at episode 6


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 3, 2008)

"This is my United States of America!"
We need an episode with the full "pheresh pharaoh of Bel-Aire" XD


----------



## Defiance (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry for being about a month late, but episode 31 is out!


----------



## Zesu-chan (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh wow! I hope this dude is still making these episodes! This show is hilarious.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 8, 2008)

Zesu-chan said:
			
		

> Oh wow! I hope this dude is still making these episodes! This show is hilarious.


Yup. He's still making them.


----------



## Harpuia (Dec 8, 2008)

My hair is super special awesome! ...in America.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 8, 2008)

Best... destiny... ever.


Spoiler



OH MY GOD A GIANT ROCK!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 8, 2008)

They only make fun of it because of the characters they put in it:


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 8, 2008)

I had heard about this before, but I always assume it was just some edited version of the original they were showing on TV. And having the original Japanese version of all the eps, I didn't see a reason to watch it.

But, having just watched ep 1, I'm glad I did, that was hilarious. "Why would somebody waste that much money on a children's card game?" lol.

edit: nvm, found a dl link.

edit 2: I'm sad now. Watched everything there is


----------



## Defiance (Jun 17, 2009)

Episode 40 is out!  
Btw, have any of you seen the "I'm on a Blimp" video?


----------



## golden (Jun 17, 2009)

look at my user title under my avatar to see how much I love YGO: Abridged. It's been there for a year now and I think only a couple people have noticed the reference. 



			
				Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Episode 40 is out!
> Btw, have any of you seen the "I'm on a Blimp" video?


ya it's amazing. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86PdIKMA5Nk...re=channel_page


----------



## strata8 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yugi: 'Joey! I need to duel in your place! It's my destiny!... probably.'
Joey: 'But Yugi, if you do that, you'll make my character look like a total bitch!'
Yugi: 'That's just it, Joey. You ARE a total bitch'.
Joey: 'Jeez... you are such an assho-'
Yugi: 'Talk to the hand, BITCH!'

Has to be my favourite scene in the whole series...


----------



## Defiance (Jun 28, 2009)

Episode 41 is out!  It's pretty funny, hence my custom member title.


----------



## blooddrake (Jun 28, 2009)

"screw the rules i have green hair"


----------



## golden (Jun 28, 2009)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> They only make fun of it because of the characters they put in it:


that's so ironic right now. poor billy.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

I love this! Haven't watched it since EP 20, though.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 19, 2009)

They need to make another Dungeon Dice Monsters game for the DS, that game was great. I stopped watching the show because it got really dumb for a while and the games are annoying now, wtf is this speed duel shit in Stardust Accelerator? The card game was great but they really ruined it by banning so many good cards. I still have a deck of cards from around the Legend of Blue Eyes and a few sets that followed it, but it would be frail with all the new cards out there.


----------



## outgum (Dec 19, 2009)

i havent seen it before =O
Im guessing its good?


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Dec 19, 2009)

I freakin love the show.
I'm trying to get a Brooklyn Rage t shirt for Christmas lol


----------



## Theraima (Dec 19, 2009)

Havent seen this, only GX.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 21, 2009)

Yami: Egyptian rage!
Joey: Nyeh, how is that different from my Brooklyn rage
Yami: because I said Egyptian

(P.S: Episode 45)


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 22, 2009)

I watched it a year or so ago, and it was truely epic.

May go back and watch it again now....


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 22, 2009)

Loved it when Yugi made fun of Kaiba for neing like Brock
"Screw the rules I'm in love with nurse joy!"


----------



## ehayes427 (Dec 26, 2010)

and f*ck youtube for banning him for a third time >


----------

